# Match shows



## Elwlyn (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm hoping to start showing Arya soon (she's almost 7 months now), but haven't been able to find handling classes within driving distance and have essentially no show experience at this point. My only training so far has been a couple of informal lessons from the breeder plus all the youtube videos I could find. We've been practicing gaiting and stacking, but I have no feedback, so no idea if i'm doing it right. I did find and sign up for a handling seminar that's going to be all-day long. There's a match show the day after that I'd really like to try, but wonder if it's even worth trying after just one (albeit very long) class? My understanding is that it's a lot more geared towards newbies and more forgiving than a real show, am I right about this? I'll most likely use a professional handler for the first few real shows, but I'd really like to eventually do it myself.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

A formal match is run pretty much like an actual show, while informal matches are more relaxed. 

If you are open to trying an online handling class, this one is starting October 1st. http://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/3705

Have you considered venues other than AKC? Depending on where you are, there might be UKC, IABCA, or ICE shows where you can get your feet wet. .


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm curious what breed you have. 

I don't know anything about match shows or all that kind of stuff yet.. but as a newbie I will definitely say that it is a great idea to start in UKC if you can find a show near you. The shows I have went to have been very laid back and helpful to newbies. You can watch before you go in the ring and it isn't the end of the world if you mess up. There may not be formal classes in your area but what about "run thrus"? Some kennel clubs will occasionally hold run thrus for anyone.. they are just practice.


----------



## Elwlyn (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! I thought that Match shows were essentially run-throughs, but it sounds like they may be more formal. Would an AKC-sanctioned match be a formal one? The description sounds like it's a lot more relaxed than a real show, but who knows. I guess I'll see how the class goes before deciding on whether to enter the match the next day. 

Haven't considered other venues, don't you have to be registered with the UKC to enter their shows?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think after the seminar and practicing handling and stacking at home you should be ready. My first show was AKC. My dog wouldn't even stack for the first few shows even though he would do it perfectly at home. I wouldn't worry too much about doing everything right. I've learned the most just by entering shows and doing it. Most people are nice and helpful. The judges I've shown under have all been kind and some even gave me handling tips because it was obvious that I was a novice.


----------



## Elwlyn (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks Jade! That's very reassuring to hear!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

This booklet http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RESANC.pdf?_ga=1.207284631.586180080.1441993870 covers all the different types of AKC matches. 

Yes, to compete in UKC shows, your dog would need to either be registered of have a Temporary Listing number. Both are easy enough to obtain, especially since your dog is already AKC registered. This is the application for a Single Registration. http://res.ukcdogs.com/pdf/fo6adm.pdf You just need to fill it out, make sure you have the documentation required. You can select your breed here http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/WebPages/Registration/ApplicationSingleRegistration to see what documents you need, but it's usually just their AKC registration and pedigree. 

If I recall correctly, IABCA and ICE accept AKC, UCK, and/or FCI registration for their shows.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Matches are not formal at all. They are basically just practice and for getting young puppies early ring experience. 

Now as for classes, a friend of mine runs classes in Bayville, NJ. http://www.sandandseakennelclub.com/handling_classes

Not sure far that is for you.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

From my understanding an AKC sanctioned match is a "formal" dry run of normal conformation show, but no one earns any points to their titles. The point of a match is to help the dog and handler gain experience in the ring before they start competing against more seasoned competition and spending lots of money on entry fees. Honestly IME I would just go straight to the AKC shows to gain experience and skip the other venues unless your planing on titling your dog with those organizations as well. The good majority of judges and handlers will spot a newbie right out of the gate and will offer help to those willing to listen. AKC also has a novice owner handler class that you can enter your unfinished dog in, it's a class reserved strictly for non-professional handlers and will help you gain experience in the breed ring.


----------



## Elwlyn (Dec 8, 2015)

So we took a day-long handling seminar on Friday and learned a ton and did our first match yesterday. Got some great feedback from the judge and more experienced handlers and Arya was the first in class (well out of 2). It really wasn't so bad, I think we'll just need more practice. I really wish I could take more classes, but they're all at least two hours away and usually during the week, which is just not feasible. I think we may just have to learn by doing. Will definitely look into the Novice class, didnt realize it's an option for puppies too, but looks like it is.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The novice class is available to all non-champion dogs with novice owners. Most people avoid entering in that class because they have a negative stigma against it or feel like the judge may hold your inexperience against your dog. IME I have not seen that to be the case with good judges; however there are a number of judges who don't appreciate all the breeds they judge and will only put up dogs from the open class, when that happens then it wouldn't have matter what class you were in because the judge wasn't looking at the dogs anyways. Since most people don't use the novice class you're almost gaurenteed to get a 1st in your class and will get to go back in the ring for the winners class. Doing it this way you'll end up with twice as much experience and "face time" in the ring, especially if you're learning by doing, and since everyone there knows your a "novice" they're more likely to cut you some slack and even give you some free tips, tricks, and advice.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think it's always worth trying to show, even if you don't think you're quite ready. At worst, the dog gets some treats and socialization to the ring experience. Don't worry if he won't stack, or if you're confused and need to ask the judge questions about where to go.


----------

